# I need a Illustrator CS2 Trial Version!



## kaguilar1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello everyone. 
I was just wondering if anyone knew of a website where I could download an Illustrator CS2 Trial Version. I am starting a class this week in Design and ordered the program, but it hasn't come in yet, so I need it as soon as possible to do my assignments by the end of this week. 
I already looked on adobe.com but they aren't offering any Illustrator Trial Version. Please someone help me out.  Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

This _may _be what you are looking for if you want a version for Windows:

ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/illustrator/win/cs2/Illustrator_CS2_ue_TryOut.exe

The link appears to work but I did feel like waiting 20 plus minutes for the 398 MB file to download and confirm it was the correct file


----------



## kaguilar1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks so much Chuck! You saved my life!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are very welcome. I am hoping that the "ue" in the filename stands for something like "USA English" and you are not getting a version in another language.

When you get your official version you may want see if you need to uninstall the trial version before installing the one you purchased.


----------

